# To be a lapdog one must believe she is a lapdog!



## kieranross58 (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh…. Honey Sue 😂


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

My dog Brinnon is the same! Except you CAN'T move her. It takes you shoving your ENTIRE LEG under her and moving it around for her to even THINK of moving.


----------

